# please help



## mizz blue (Apr 12, 2011)

my 2 yr old female is losing her hair. she had a litter of puppies 10 weeks ago i have heard that the mothers will shed hair after whelping? i dont know why her hair is falling out im scared she has mange but ive seen pictures of dogs with mange and she looks nothing like that..if anyone could help id be very thankful for the information...her symptoms are hair thinning and she threw up twice today she acts the same and everything


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

after having pups the moms hormones are out of balance and they do shed ,i have a dog who had pups but she started to shed very soon after the pups and almost looked bald. I had issues with her weight and other things though she had 10 pups and it was too hard on her. I got in contact with a dogo breeder from someone on here and she had me get her on goats milk to help with the weight and prenatal vitamins that I didnt know they should of been on { half pill} and I continued with the fish oil I always give my dogs. peps fur is growing in nicely now and starting to get that shine on. But having said that we did all that at like 2-3 weeks at 10 weeks arent the pups off her yet? what are you feeding her? any supplements?


----------



## mizz blue (Apr 12, 2011)

yes she weened the puppies at 4 weeks by then thankfully they were eating mush and didnt need her much.All the puppies have been rehomed. except for 1 i decided to keep,..she eats regular dog chow and no i dont give her any vitamins..is their any you recommend?


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Dog chow is crap food. Get her on something of better quality. Taste of the wild, blue buffalo, canidae, wellness, something grain free and all life stages. Oh, and a trip to the VET would be nice too! I would advise having her spayed to. I would no longer breed a dog with mange. There are alot of low cost spay and neuter options out there. Check with your local shelters. Mange needs to be treated by a vet with special shampoos and she should have a skin scrape to see what type of mange she has. One type of mange is catchy and she could pass it to her pup. Read up in the health and nutrition area on here. There are alot of good threads about dog foods and other things. You should also get her on some salmon oil and add it to her food. It has lots of great health benefits including omega 3 and 6 fatty acids that kibble alone can't provide. Great for skin and coat.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

If you post a pic of what her hair is looking like you may be able to get some more advice and opinions


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Dog chow is crap food. Get her on something of better quality. Taste of the wild, blue buffalo, canidae, wellness, something grain free and all life stages. Oh, and a trip to the VET would be nice too! I would advise having her spayed to. I would no longer breed a dog with mange. There are alot of low cost spay and neuter options out there. Check with your local shelters. Mange needs to be treated by a vet with special shampoos and she should have a skin scrape to see what type of mange she has. One type of mange is catchy and she could pass it to her pup. Read up in the health and nutrition area on here. There are alot of good threads about dog foods and other things. You should also get her on some salmon oil and add it to her food. It has lots of great health benefits including omega 3 and 6 fatty acids that kibble alone can't provide. Great for skin and coat.


the dog doesnt necassarily (sp) have the mange... alot of females with do it with pups..i agree to get her on better food.. check out http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/3749-pet-food-rating-comparison-chart.html


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Sarcoptic mange is highly contagious and can pass from mother to pups. Demodectic is the lesser. I still suggest a vet trip and a scraping to determine which she has. I thought dogs with mange shouldn't be bred? Then again I don't breed.....so breeders would know better.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

She was saying it may not be mange.There are a number of reasons as to why the dogs hair may be falling out.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

When the moms on our yard had pups and lost hair (it is a very stressful time) we verified it was not mange and then fed them Satin Balls the website is Holistic Dog - Non-commecial site about Home remedies, promoting canine health naturally - a collection

5 pounds ground meat
5 cups Total whole grain cereal
5 cups oats (slow cooking type)
2½ cups raw wheat germ
¾ cup oil
¾ cup molasses
6 egg yolks
5 packets gelatin
2 ½ tablespoons Solid Gold Seameal supplement

Mix up, form balls, freeze, feed as treats or food supplement.

Mix all ingredients together thoroughly like you would a meatloaf.
Roll into balls no larger than 1 inch diameter.
Divide into at least 6 separate containers or bags. Freeze. Thaw as needed for feeding.

I take a frozen pack to dogs shows with me, kept on ice, and never have had any trouble with it spoiling, even in the heat of Texas summers...
All my dogs go crazy over this stuff...but you have to be careful, it will put wt on the dogs pretty fast if you feed enough....I feed a pack a day...half in am , half in pm.
When I want to increase the weight on a dog, I feed more; so far I haven't got to the point where they won't eat anymore, and believe me, Satin has eaten a lot at one setting. It will put on the weight, make the coats soft and blue black (on black dogs at least, that's all I have).
The dogs stop all the itching and chewing at their coats/skin, their eyes get this bright look and the energy level goes out the roof(not that Belgians need any more energy).
The bitch that I got this recipe for is a picky eater, but when this in on the food (I long ago stopped trying to "bury" it in the other food; they just hunt it down to eat first, and making a mess trying) she eats much better. It seems to whet her appetite.

Good luck and welcome aboard!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

yes It most likely isnt mange it happens with dogs after having pups. { I always thought satin balls was for putting wieght on when nothing else worked ??} I do agree get her on some better food that stuff your feeding isnt good at all, I feed orijen and have great results with it but it is expensive there is a food called acana which is made by the company that makes orijen and its good as well and a bit cheaper , or I have heard good things about taste of the wild just do a search at the top of the page for the food chart ratings and it gives a bunch of good foods to feed.I would add a fish oil cap 1 per day you can get at any store I give allmy dogs those it helps there coat. not sure if prenatals will do you any good at this point or not. is she really thin or is her weight comming on ok now? and yes a picture would also b good,there is always a chance of mange but by the sounds of it its just the hormone change making her shed , a trip to the vet could confirm that fast for you though.


----------



## mizz blue (Apr 12, 2011)

her weight is already back to normal,i want to post pictures but just trying to figure out how to do that through my ps3.Im starting to think it just shedding due to her litter because i looked up symptoms of mange and she has no other related symptoms besides the hair loss.I do want to thank everyone i will definitely get her on better food.


----------

